# Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2013



## todes.timo

Ich war heute mit Belly unterwegs, leider hab ich nichts gefangen aber es waren leute am Strand die gefangen haben (die grösste 71cm und 4,8kg).

Glückwunsch von mir.

Allen anderen kann ich nur sagen "Petri Heil" und fette Beute.:m


----------



## Jo Black

*Mahlzeit,
Heut die erste im neuen Jahr, schwimmt wieder....
*


----------



## Allrounder27

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2013*

Petri!

Gibt aber btw. schon nen Feb. Thread.


----------



## nwm79mefo

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2013*

Genau, ein Fred reicht... Nicht das nachher 5x Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2013 gibt.
Todes timo hat angefangen und da gehts weiter:vik:
Aber trotzdem ein toller Fisch 
Petri Heil


----------



## todes.timo

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2013*

War gestern bei Fehmarn mit Boot unterwegs, war ne glatte Nullnummer


----------



## PolyVinylChlorid

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2013*

@joeblack: wo bist du denn da gewesen? Sieht mir so nach Süßwasser aus, oder täusche ich mich?


----------



## dorschwilli 306

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2013*



PolyVinylChlorid schrieb:


> @joeblack: wo bist du denn da gewesen? Sieht mir so nach Süßwasser aus, oder täusche ich mich?



das war auch mein erster gedanke|kopfkrat


----------



## dirk.steffen

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2013*

So eine Woche Urlaub und heute Nachmittag gleich mal los gewesen.
Erstmal Wismarer Bucht auf die Windseite. Brr, kalter Wind |uhoh: Hab es aber fast eine Stunde ausgehalten. Dann auf die Windschattenseite. Köder waren diverse Blinker, Lufttemperatur 3°C, bedeckt zum Ende Regen :r
Fische???? Fehlanzeige :c


----------



## Salty Waterboy

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2013*

So, nach langer Zeit von mir mal wieder ne Meldung.

Wer: meine Wenigkeit, 2 Boardis (topic und oilis)
Wann: 03.02.'13, 11:30 - 17:00 Uhr 
Wasser: 2°C und angetrübt
Womit: Sbiro mit Fliege und Blinker, egal was, sie hatten hunger
Was: zu dritt 7 schöne Silberlinge, Ich 3 und die beiden je 2

4 knapp unter Maß, eine 46er, eine 50er und eine 60er

Alle bis auf die 46er released, da es topic's erste Mefo war!!! :m Petri nochmal!!!

Gruß Belly


----------



## Allrounder27

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2013*

Petri zu der Strecke!

Ist ja grad nicht so einfach.


----------



## dorschwilli 306

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2013*

petri tony !!! #6


----------



## Salty Waterboy

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2013*

Und noch paar Bilder. :m


----------



## Rapfenkiller84

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2013*

petri jungs
muss wohl auch mal wieder an die küste:q:q


----------



## Salty Waterboy

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2013*

Petri Dank!!! :m


----------



## Salziges Silber

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2013*

schöne trutten, dickes petri!
ich hatte heute die gleiche stelle anvisiert und bin denn doch nicht gefahren, son` shit :c


----------



## günni 123

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2013*

#6 Dickes Petri jungs sauber


----------



## rudini

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2013*

Petri Männer!

War bestimmt n geiler Tag!:l

Cheers


----------



## PolyVinylChlorid

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2013*

Mensch wo ist denn dieses Hotel, kommt mir so bekannt vor? Ich komm nicht drauf und google will nicht helfen...


----------



## eastspöket

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2013*


----------



## dorschwilli 306

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2013*

@eastspöket...richtig erkannt...war aber auch nicht schwer


----------



## Topic

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2013*

mensch toni, dachte du wolltest das eine bild noch bearbeiten |supergri


----------



## dorschwilli 306

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2013*



Topic schrieb:


> mensch toni, dachte du wolltest das eine *bild noch bearbeiten* |supergri



hätte er mal machen sollen, sonst wird dort nur noch schulter an schulter geangelt, dafür gibts von mir abzug in der b-note


----------



## mathei

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2013*



dorschwilli 306 schrieb:


> @eastspöket...richtig erkannt...war aber auch nicht schwer


 richtig und spielt auch keine rolle. die fische sind mal hier und mal dort. mal jagen sie und mal auch nicht.


----------



## Salty Waterboy

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2013*

Shit. Da war ja noch was. #q naja, trotzdem danke für die petris! |rolleyes


----------



## Salziges Silber

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2013*

ne super info , ich mach dann  schon mal den grill an...


----------



## PolyVinylChlorid

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2013*

Ich denke uns allen ist bewusst, das es mal hier und mal dort beisst (und mal überall...). Für mich als Neuling ist es aber wichtig das ich ein paar Stellen weiß die ich, je nach Bedingungen, anfahren kann ohne mich gleich zu fühlen wie im Forellenp*#<


----------



## Olegg

PolyVinylChlorid schrieb:


> Ich denke uns allen ist bewusst, das es mal hier und mal dort beisst (und mal überall...). Für mich als Neuling ist es aber wichtig das ich ein paar Stellen weiß die ich, je nach Bedingungen, anfahren kann ohne mich gleich zu fühlen wie im Forellenp*#<



Ich als Neueinsteiger beim Mefoangeln finde es eigentlich ganz reizvoll, sich über die Lebens- und Jagdgewohnheiten der silbernen Schönheiten zu informieren, die Wetterentwicklung zu beobachten, auf Google Earth ein paar Spots auszusuchen, um dann zum richtigen Zeitpunkt an der richtigen Stelle den passenden Köder zu präsentieren. Wenn dann eine Meerforelle einsteigt, freu' ich mich viel mehr als wenn ich die Plätze und Erfahrungen der anderen nutze. Denn dann habe ich mir den Fisch ganz allein verdient.

Schönen Gruss

Olegg

PS: Wenn das Wetter mitspielt, werde ich am Donnerstag wieder ans Wasser.....


----------



## Zoidberg

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2013*

@olegg:

deine einstellung ist zwar lobenswert, trifft aber leider nicht auf alle zu. manch einer hat hier seine spots öffentlich gemacht und sich damit die finger verbrannt.
Doch ab und zu gibts momente, da steht man fast alleine an einem guten spot, weil alle denken: "heut ists bestimmt rappelvoll dort". Also vielleicht doch die spots posten ;+ 

ot aus.

petri an die fänger.
bin momentan nicht mobil und deshalb stark unterfischt. aber an meiner heimat-/hausstrecke läuft laut küstenfunk z.Z. eh nicht viel. vielleicht sollte ich auch in mec-pomm vorbeischauen? jetzt kenn ich dort 'nen spot :q

grütze

r


----------



## Allrounder27

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2013*

Wer Fangmeldungen hinterher fährt hat selber Schuld. Und es ist ja auch möglich, das mal falsche Dinge veröffentlicht werden. Kann nur jedem empfehlen sich nich nur auf andere zu verlassen.


----------



## DirtyDevil70

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2013*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Wer Fangmeldungen hinterher fährt hat selber Schuld. Und es ist ja auch möglich, das mal falsche Dinge veröffentlicht werden. Kann nur jedem empfehlen sich nich nur auf andere zu verlassen.



Dem stimme ich voll zu :m.

Aber einige Angler raffen es nicht, dass ein Spot, an dem Gestern gefangen wurde, am anderen Tag eine Nullnummer ans Tageslicht bringt #q

Sie sind schlichtweg nicht in der Lage, die Küste und das Wetter zu lesen - zum Glück bleibt dieser Art von Anglern der kontinuierliche Erfolg verwehrt |supergri|supergri|supergri.

Thats it :m


----------



## PolyVinylChlorid

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2013*

@Olegg:klar stimme ich dir voll und ganz zu, freue mich da auch wesentlich wenn es komplett mein eigener Verdienst ist. Aber wenn am Morgen die Motivation mal nicht Stimmt oder man nach 5h im Eiskalten Wasser dann doch denkt "Mensch, die Stelle sieht zwar gut aus aber wieso kennt die keiner bzw. fischt hier keiner". Grundsätzlich gibt es ja eh einen ganzen Haufen guter Spots die man anfahren kann und auch da schaue ich vorher nochmal ins Netz nach Strömung, Wind etc. bis ich dann mein Navi programmiere. Aber die Kombination aus Forum, dem Buch "Mein 2. bester Angelplatz" und aktuellen Wetterinformationen hilft da immer sehr.


----------



## Aalfred-HH

DirtyDevil70 schrieb:


> Dem stimme ich voll zu :m.
> 
> Aber einige Angler raffen es nicht, dass ein Spot, an dem Gestern gefangen wurde, am anderen Tag eine Nullnummer ans Tageslicht bringt #q



Und wieder andere raffen es nicht, dass das Meer nicht nur groß sondern auch der Allgemeinheit zugänglich ist. Hinzu kommt, dass manche meinen, nur weil sie in der Nähe vermeintlicher Hot Spots wohnen, diese zu ihrem persönlichen Hoheitsgewässer erklären können. Wenn dieser dann von Außerirdischen "verraten" wird, ist das Gejammer groß und der moralische Zeigefinger schnell erhoben.
"Meins, meins, meins"


----------



## DavidsFishin

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2013*

Ein selbst erarbeiteter Fisch is sowie so das Größte. Vorallem mit selbstgebundener Fliege |muahah:

Was soll ich den Fangmeldung der Anderen hinterherjagen wenn der Fisch schon längst ganz wo anders ist


----------



## Aalfred-HH

DirtyDevil70 schrieb:


> Sie sind schlichtweg nicht in der Lage, die Küste und das Wetter zu lesen - zum Glück bleibt dieser Art von Anglern der kontinuierliche Erfolg verwehrt |supergri|supergri|supergri.
> 
> Thats it :m



Sorry, aber das ist eine seltsame Einstellung. Wenn es jeder besser wüsste, bräuchten wir dieses Forum nicht. Das Motto sollte lauten: nicht blind abkupfern, sondern Hilfe zur Selbsthilfe geben und von den Erfahrungen der Erfahreneren profitieren.


----------



## Aalfred-HH

Und jetzt bitte wieder Off-Off-Topic und Petri Heil!


----------



## Allrounder27

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2013*

Damit du das leztte Wort hast?

DirtyDevil70 hat doch recht. Seinen Angelplatz sollte aufgrund der Bedingungen (Wind, Jahreszeit, Salzgehalt, Strömung, Wasserstand) gewählt werden. Das Problem ist, das bei verraten von irgendwelchen Spots da in nächster Zeit mal ein ganzer haufen Angeler auflaufen kann, die sich sonst mehr verteilen. Oder evtl. eher an den FoPu fahren.


----------



## DirtyDevil70

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2013*



Aalfred-HH schrieb:


> Sorry, aber das ist eine seltsame Einstellung. Wenn es jeder besser wüsste, bräuchten wir dieses Forum nicht. Das Motto sollte lauten: nicht blind abkupfern, sondern Hilfe zur Selbsthilfe geben und von den Erfahrungen der Erfahreneren profitieren.



Aalfred......da du ja den Satz "Hilfe zur Selbshilfe" ins Spiel gebracht hast, werde ich ihn dir mal näher bringen......

......Es bedeutet nicht hinterher laufen und Spots auszuspionieren oder ähnliches - vielmehr den Unerfahrenen zeigen; wie sie das Wasser, Strömung, Temperatur, Jahreszeit usw. in Einklang mit dem persönlichen Erfolg bringen.......das ist Hilfe zur Selbsthilfe!


----------



## MeFo_83

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2013*



DavidsFishin schrieb:


> Ein selbst erarbeiteter Fisch is sowie so das Größte. Vorallem mit selbstgebundener Fliege |muahah:
> 
> Was soll ich den Fangmeldung der Anderen hinterherjagen wenn der Fisch schon längst ganz wo anders ist


schönes foto, schön schön :m


----------



## Salty Waterboy

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2013*

Alter Herr Verwalter, macht echt keinen Spaß hier ne Fangmeldung zu posten.  Ich bitte um weitere Fangmeldungen und kein |krach:.

Danke!!!

Sorry an die, die es stört.


----------



## todes.timo

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2013*

Danke das du das sagst,
war vorgestern in WH unterwegs und hatte eine 51er, Wasser war recht trübe, die anderen Angler (ca 10) hatten nichts, im grossen und ganzen war es trotzdem ein schöner Tag


----------



## Salty Waterboy

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2013*

Geht doch!

Petri!!!:m


----------



## mathei

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2013*



DavidsFishin schrieb:


> Ein selbst erarbeiteter Fisch is sowie so das Größte. Vorallem mit selbstgebundener Fliege |muahah:
> 
> Was soll ich den Fangmeldung der Anderen hinterherjagen wenn der Fisch schon längst ganz wo anders ist



petri, jetzt geht es hier endlich mit fischen weiter. hoffe auch noch eine in diesem monat beisteuern zu können #h


----------



## Flo1313

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2013*

Hi.

Mich interessiert mal, wie das alles gemeint ist. Ich kann leider nicht das Wasser lesen, bzw kann ich nicht die Zusammenhänge nachvollziehen. Vielleicht schreibt jemand mal eine PN und erklärt mir nur ein wenig davon. Das wäre super. Ich kann mir das Wetter nicht aussuchen und wenn ich schon die Zeit habe, fahre ich los ans Wasser, egal ob die Bedingungen stimmen. Trotzdem wäre es interessant, wie man sich im Vorfeld seine Chancen erhöhen kann, indem man sich die Strömungen etc. anguckt. Welche Verhältnisse da vorherrschen müssen, um gute Chancen zu haben, würde mich brennend interessieren.  Vielleicht ist jemand so nett und bringt ein wenig Licht ins Dunkel. #c#h

Gruß Flo

Petri allen Fängern.


----------



## rudini

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2013*

http://www.leidenschaft-meerforelle.de/forum/viewtopic.php?p=162322

http://www.leidenschaft-meerforelle.de/forum/viewtopic.php?p=127067

http://www.fischundfang.de/So-faengt-man/Zielfische/Meerforelle/Wellen-Reiter

http://www.terraristik-tipps.de/meerforellenangeln/meerforellen-angeln-wetter.html

http://www.first-cast.de/Textdateien/Sommermeerforellen.html

http://angelfreund.osmardorow.de/zielfischangeln/meerforelle.htm

...viel Spaß beim stöbern und dem erfolgreichen Umsetzen!#h

Cheers


----------



## PolyVinylChlorid

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2013*

Danke für die Links, das steigert die Wahrscheinlichkeit das ich diesen Monat hier auch nochmal was zum eigentlichen Thema poste...


----------



## woern1

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2013*

Noch bischen was zum Lesen:

http://www.ostsee-silber.de/

Wirklich gute Seite!


TL

werner


----------



## Aalfred-HH

Auch sehr gut (bis auf die schrecklich vielen Rechtschreibfehler): 

Küstenstrategie: Meerforelle vom North-Guiding Verlag. 

Darin findest Du sogar zwei Fallbeispiele zu Strategien. Schönes Nachschlagewerk.


----------



## King_Fisher

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2013*

Ich kann das ganze Gesülze hier langsam auch nicht mehr lesen... Man muss aus der ganzen Mefo-Angelei nicht mehr Philosophie und Wissenschaft machen, als sie wirklich ist. Wenn ich Zeit habe, fahre ich ans Meer... klar schau ich mir vorher das Wetter an, aber wenn ich jedesmal auf Strömung, Salzgehalt und blabla geachtet hätte, wären mir verdammt viele Fische durch die Lappen gegangen und ich hätte ebenso viel Sprit verballert. Ich bin hier sicher nicht der einige, der schon sowohl bei Ententeisch und 2° Wassertemperatur, als auch bei Sturm, angetrübtem Wasser und 6° (was ich persönlich natürlich präferiere) ordentlich gefangen hat.
Die, die wirklich was von der Angelei verstehen, wissen, dass es nur eine goldene Mefo-Regel gibt: zur richtigen Zeit am richtigen Platz zu sein, was auch mit Glück zu tun haben soll!


----------



## mathei

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2013*



King_Fisher schrieb:


> Ich kann das ganze Gesülze hier langsam auch nicht mehr lesen...



nicht schlecht, für den ersten beitrag #q


----------



## Allrounder27

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2013*



King_Fisher schrieb:


> Ich kann das ganze Gesülze hier langsam auch nicht mehr lesen...



...und trotzdem meldest du dich hier an. Schöner pöbeliger Kommentar zum Einstand. #q #d

Klar fängt das Prinzip Glück auch. Aber die Leute die Nachdenken sind immer im Vorteil.


----------



## King_Fisher

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2013*

Sorry, wollte nicht pöbeln oder wen vorn Kopf stoßen, wollte nur den Einsteigern sagen, dass sie vor dem Angeln nicht zu viel nachdenken sollen...


----------



## dido_43

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2013*

Ich geh los, wenn es die Zeit erlaubt und das Wetter halbwegs mitspielt.

Ein Blick vorab auf Wind und Wasserstand genügt mir als Vorbereitung.

Und ich bin selten als Schneider nach Hause gegangen.

Die richtigen Köder, so leicht wie möglich und saisonbedingte Farben, dann klappt das auch.

Mit diesen exckusiven Ködern und weiteren Modellen geh ich los!

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=257596

Ich hoffe der Link ist Regelkonform |kopfkrat


----------



## King_Fisher

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2013*

@ dido_43: genau das wollte ich sagen!


----------



## Rosi

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2013*



King_Fisher schrieb:


> Man muss aus der ganzen Mefo-Angelei nicht mehr Philosophie und Wissenschaft machen, als sie wirklich ist.



Moin zu dir, mußt du denn alles verraten? Wozu ist das Forum denn da, wenn nicht zum philosophieren über geheime Geheimstellen, über die absolut gängigste Farbe, die sicherste Strömung, den lebendigsten Untergrund, usw... Ob das alles so stimmt ist doch unerheblich. Ein Sturm auflandig und nichts ist mehr so wie es war. Doch Hauptsache was zu lesen. :q

Also her mit den ganzen Fangmeldungen, das echte Mistwetter draußen ist langweilig genug.


----------



## HAL9000

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2013*

BIDDE!
Sonnenschein-10ter Wurf- BAMMM - Überspringer!Abfahrt!


----------



## MeFo_83

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2013*

:k:k:k geile sache !!! wenigstens einer hatte glück! #6


----------



## Allrounder27

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2013*

Schönes Teil!

Petri!


----------



## kartmeister

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2013*

:k Wat für ein schöner Silberbarren!! Petri Heil!#h


----------



## mathei

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2013*

petri. schöner brocken


----------



## Salziges Silber

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2013*

petri, ich bin schockiert, was für ein fettes teil...


----------



## Rosi

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2013*

Öh, na endlich, so ein fettes Teil! Dickes Petri#6
Jetzt ist die Ruhe bald vorbei:q


----------



## MeisterJäger73

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2013*

Nicht schlecht,was für ein Brocken!!!|bigeyes
Fettes Petri!!!#r


----------



## Salty Waterboy

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2013*

fettes Petri! :m


----------



## lammi

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2013*

Petri zur Kugel


----------



## PolyVinylChlorid

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2013*

Petri, Snurrebassen sei dank!


----------



## rudini

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2013*

...Petri!!...goiler Fisch!

Snurrebassen rockt!:l


----------



## dirk.steffen

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2013*

Gestern ist endlich meine neuc Rute (DAIWA Infinety Seatrout) angekommen. Die alte (Sportex Turbo spin 2) habe ich jetzt nach 15 Jahren mal zur Reseerveangel erklärt (noch einen Ring wechseln). Die "Neue" durfte sich dann gestern Nachmittag gleich mal die Ostsee ansehen.
Wetter war herrlich, teilweise Sonne. Wasser stellenweise etwas angetrübt, Wind aus WSW 5. Also alles super 
Nur die Fische waren anderer Meinung #c
Keinen einzigen Kontakt.


----------



## DavidsFishin

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2013*

:kFat Trout!!!!


----------



## Tino

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2013*

Herzlichen Glückwunsch zu der "Dicken"!!!


----------



## browning44

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2013*

Von mir auch ein dickes Petri Heil, wie groß war sie den???


----------



## sMaXx

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2013*

heute bei super wetter 3 aus kiel !


----------



## Salty Waterboy

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2013*

Petri zu den 3 Silberbarren. #6

Geht wohl langsam überall los.


----------



## Flo1313

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2013*

Petri allen Fängern! Schöne Fische! #6

Danke auch für die ganzen Links oben! Da hab ich erstmal ein wenig Lektüre. 

Es ist natürlich klar, dass nur ein Köder fängt, der im Wasser ist. Wenn ich nun zu Hause die Bedingungen studiere und zu dem Schluß komme, dass an dem Tag wo ich los will zum Angeln, schlechte Bedingungen herrschen, dann würde ich wohl nie loskommen ans Wasser. #d Dennoch hatte mich das Thema mal interessiert. Manch einer fängt hier teilweise fünf oder noch mehr Forellen an einem Tag. Das ist mir noch nie passiert und habe ich auch noch nie gesehen. Wenn ich nur eine fange, dann bin ich glücklich und zufrieden.  Fange ich keine, dann hatte ich auch einen schönen Tag. Na ja, back to topic. 

Gruß Flo


----------



## mathei

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2013*

3 auf einen streich. petri


----------



## MeisterJäger73

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2013*

dickes *Petri *nach Kiel!!!#6


----------



## HAL9000

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2013*



browning44 schrieb:


> Von mir auch ein dickes Petri Heil, wie groß war sie den???



67 cm!


----------



## lammi

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2013*

petri nach Kiel,ich komme einfach nicht los


----------



## laxvän

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2013*

Petri allen Fängern.#h
Endlich mal wieder schöne Silberlinge zu sehen, steigert doch meine Motivation für`s Wochenende. 
Ich komme nämlich endlich mal wieder los ans Wasser|supergri


----------



## PolyVinylChlorid

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2013*

Petri! Da hat wohl jemand das Wasser gut gelesen... Glückwunsch und Dank für das äußerst motivierende Foto!


----------



## Aalfred-HH

HAL9000 schrieb:


> BIDDE!
> Sonnenschein-10ter Wurf- BAMMM - Überspringer!Abfahrt!



Sattes Teil!
War das Wasser eher feucht oder eher nass? War das Wetter eher kalt oder mehr ungemütlich?
War der Spot eher geheim oder top secret? 

Petri zum schönen Silber.


----------



## rudini

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2013*



sMaXx schrieb:


> heute bei super wetter 3 aus kiel !




Petri zum "flotten Dreier"!:l

Welche Rute fischt Du da?

Petri allen Fängern!

Cheers


----------



## sMaXx

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2013*

danke danke ! 
ne edge 3776 mh 10-40er!


----------



## Timsfishing

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2013*

Hab heute auch endlich, eeendlich meine erste für 2013 gefangen. Sie hatte zwar nur 47cm, aber es war trotzdem n geiler fight. 
Wo: Lübecker Bucht
Auf: Kinetic Salti 18 gr

Petri an alle Fänger:vik:


----------



## Salziges Silber

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2013*

#6dickes petri


----------



## MeisterJäger73

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2013*

Na immerhin,besser wie keine. Petri :m


----------



## Dorschalex

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2013*

Ich war heute auch los in der Hohwachter Bucht in der Nähe von Lippe. In ca. vier Stunden kein einziger Fischkontakt.  Erwähnenswert wäre da, dass hunderte (!!!) Möwen und andere Vögel in ca. 100-1000 m Entfernung zu mir schwammen. Ich schließe mal daraus, dass Futter doch da gewesen sein muss.


----------



## laxvän

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2013*

Petri zur ersten in 2013!
Bei mir gab es heute in Hubertsberg auch keinerlei Kontakt. 
Ich habe allerdings auch nur eine gute Stunde durchgehalten, da ich mit zugefrorenen Rutenringen zu kämpfen hatte|evil:


----------



## Olegg

Petri Heil an die Fänger! Ich hoffe, dass die Temperaturen zum nächsten WE ansteigen, denn  da wollte ich wieder los...

Schöne Woche

Olegg


----------



## King_Fisher

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2013*

Gestern 3 x Silber rausgekitzelt, 1 x 52 cm entnommen...


----------



## rudini

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2013*

Petri zur Schönheit!:m


----------



## MeFo_83

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2013*



King_Fisher schrieb:


> Gestern 3 x Silber rausgekitzelt, 1 x 52 cm entnommen...


#v#v feini feini
da kribbelt dat schon wieder in den fingern!!


----------



## mathei

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2013*

petri. da geht also was in der kälte


----------



## MEERESLEHRLING

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2013*

gestern 4 std Johannestal |uhoh:
Fisch nix #d


----------



## MeisterJäger73

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2013*

Petri zu dem Dreier,eine hast ja wenigstens mitgenommen.#6


----------



## günni 123

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2013*

:m Petri geil zur schönheit in welcher gegend Angelt ihr


----------



## Topic

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2013*

so fangmeldung vom 10.02.2013









wer: belleyfischer erstes bild,noch ein boardie namens dirk
und meine wenigkeit zweites bild

eine untermaßige und eine 47er ....beide druften wieder ins ars*hkalte nass zurück.

Köder:die kleine auf Fliege,die andere mit hansen in schwarz/rot

sonstiges: es war kalt...minus 3 grad und der wind hat das ganze nich besser gemacht....nach 3 stunden hatten die beiden kein bock mehr, da es denen zu kalt war 

wo: Ostsee|supergri


----------



## Allrounder27

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2013*

Petri!

Ich geh wohl hoffentlich die Tage auch mal los. Obwohl ich ja gerne einen kleinen Temperaturanstieg gehabt hätte.


----------



## MeisterJäger73

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2013*

Petri, zu den beiden Silberbarren!!!#6


----------



## Timsfishing

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2013*

petri, Tino :m


----------



## dirk.steffen

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2013*



Topic schrieb:


> so fangmeldung vom 10.02.2013
> 
> wer: belleyfischer erstes bild,noch ein boardie namens dirk
> und meine wenigkeit zweites bild
> 
> eine untermaßige und eine 47er ....beide druften wieder ins ars*hkalte nass zurück.
> 
> Köder:die kleine auf Fliege,die andere mit hansen in schwarz/rot
> 
> sonstiges: es war kalt...minus 3 grad und der wind hat das ganze nich besser gemacht....nach 3 stunden hatten die beiden kein bock mehr, da es denen zu kalt war
> 
> wo: Ostsee|supergri



Man daß, war aber auch ein ar...kalter Wind. |uhoh:
Petri nochmal, durfte ja live zuschauen #h


----------



## Topic

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2013*

danke für die petris....


----------



## elbetaler

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2013*

Also, eure Angelkünste in allen Ehren!
Nur bin ich guter Hoffnung, dass die o.g. Fänge und noch weiter oben (mit gelöschtem Bild) genannten Fänge nicht etwa an dem Uferabschnitt stattfanden, wo ein wirklich grosses Schild "FISCH-SCHONBEZIRK" aufgestellt ist.?

Will ja keinem was unterstellen, aber die Stelle ist schooon verlockend! Und die Kormorane finden es auch schön, die tauchen da wie die Weltmeister.
Allerdings möchte ich dort nicht gerade erwischt werden von einem Aufseher. |bigeyes

Schöne Grüsse.


----------



## Topic

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2013*

alles im grünen ^^ den/die nötigen abstände halten wir schon ein...sonst hätte die waspo (kürzt man die so ab) naja die wasserschutzpolizei uns schon erzählt.... da wir das letzte mal ein kleines gespräch über einen fischer hatten....und von denen kamen nur 300 m weg von ************* und wir jup ^^

ich will mich da jetz nich um 10 m streiten, aber wir halten uns schon an die vorschriften....


----------



## elbetaler

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2013*

Das soll ja auch nicht der grosse Zeigefinger werden. Ich war am Sonntag da nur mal Ausschau halten und hatte noch die Wathose vom letzten Spot an. Kaum aus dem Auto ausgestiegen, hatte ich schon die volle Aufmerksamkeit eines Herren, der allerdings den Zeigefinger rausholte. Wohlgemerkt, ich hatte nix dabei, was nach Angelabsicht aussehen könnte - bis auf die Hose. Bin von dort auf die andere Seite, konnte aber nur gemeines Kraut überlisten (zu kalt, zu flach....):c |supergri.

Schöne Grüsse.


----------



## Topic

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2013*

hatte ich auch nicht so interpretiert ^^ wollte es nur mal dazu schreiben...und wiegesagt wir hatten mit der waspo telefoniert und unseren genauen standort bekannt gegeben...nach mehrmaligen telefonieren und mehrmaligen wiederholen wo wir uns befinden hat von denen keiner was gesagt weder die aus rostock noch die aus wismar ^^


----------



## Allrounder27

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2013*

Das will nichts heissen...ich hab auch mal mit den WaschPo Leuten telefoniert und die sollten zu mir kommen. Da waren nur ich und ein kleines Boot (welches 50-70m vom Ufer entfernt Netzte stellte). Die eierten ein gutes Stückchen von uns entfernt entlang, ohne zu uns zu kommen. Wie man so schlecht navigieren kann ist mir ein Rätsel...

Als ich da im Wasser stand musste ich an den ersten Teil von Stirb Langsam denken, wo der Polizei Wagen langsam am Gebäude vorbeischleicht und Bruce Willis sich fragt, wer denn die Kiste fährt..."Stevie Wonder"...

man man man


----------



## elbetaler

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2013*

Goil eh!|supergri Aber wenn es denn die Aussicht darauf besteht, keinen Bericht schreiben zu müssen, kann schon mal das GPS ne Macke haben.
Trotzdem ist es gut, das es die Leute gibt.

Schöne Grüsse.


----------



## Allrounder27

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2013*

Naja, wir hatten dann noch telefoniert und jedenfalls  konnte ich die sehen...deswegen auch der Gedanke wegen Stevie Wonder...


----------



## PolyVinylChlorid

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2013*

Blick ich nicht! Nach Küstenfischereiverordnung 14/8 
(http://www.rosis-bindestuebchen.de/...-meck-pom/552-kuestenfischereiverordnung.html) 
müsste doch da gar kein Schonbezirk sein, oder irre ich? Nicht das ich da mal hin stolpere und mit ner Rechnung anstatt ner Forelle nach Hause gehe!


----------



## angelnrolfman

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2013*



elbetaler schrieb:


> Das soll ja auch nicht der grosse Zeigefinger werden. Ich war am Sonntag da nur mal Ausschau halten und hatte noch die Wathose vom letzten Spot an. Kaum aus dem Auto ausgestiegen, hatte ich schon die volle Aufmerksamkeit eines Herren, der allerdings den Zeigefinger rausholte. Wohlgemerkt, ich hatte nix dabei, was nach Angelabsicht aussehen könnte - bis auf die Hose. Bin von dort auf die andere Seite, konnte aber nur gemeines Kraut überlisten (zu kalt, zu flach....):c |supergri.
> 
> Schöne Grüsse.


 
OT...........

Moin Joerg,
vieleicht hatten man auch auf dich gezeigt, weil man nicht so oft Leute in Wathose Autofahren sieht ?!


----------



## Salty Waterboy

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2013*



dirk.steffen schrieb:


> Man daß, war aber auch ein ar...kalter Wind. |uhoh:
> Petri nochmal, durfte ja live zuschauen #h


 
Genau Dirk und nächstes mal zeigst du uns das. 

Die richtige Zeit kommt ja erst noch. :vik:


----------



## dirk.steffen

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2013*

Genaue Informationen zu den Fischschonbezirken soll man hier finden: http://www.lallf.de (steht jedenfalls auf meiner Angelerlaubnis)
Leider öffnet sich die Seite bei mir nicht :r


----------



## DirtyDevil70

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2013*

Heute von 14.00 - 16.30 Uhr am geheimen Geheimspot. 

Insgesamt kannten den geheimen Geheimspot noch ca. 5 - 7 weitere Angler und ein Belly-Boatler........Wetter war klasse, habe das schöne Wetter genossen.

Achja, geangelt habe ich ja auch noch - und gefangen? #c

Aber nicht weiter schlimm, die herrliche Ostsee hat genug entschädigt :l.

Tight Lines DD70


----------



## mathei

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2013*

ist meiner meinung nach kein schonbezirk. nur der sogenannte freiwillige. der schild hat vermutlich einer von den naturis aufgestellt und dürfte keine rechtliche grundlage haben.


----------



## R.O.N

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2013*



PolyVinylChlorid schrieb:


> Blick ich nicht! Nach Küstenfischereiverordnung 14/8
> (http://www.rosis-bindestuebchen.de/...-meck-pom/552-kuestenfischereiverordnung.html)
> müsste doch da gar kein Schonbezirk sein, oder irre ich? Nicht das ich da mal hin stolpere und mit ner Rechnung anstatt ner Forelle nach Hause gehe!



Das sind bei Rosi auf der Seite nur Auszüge aus der KüFVO M-V, steht auch ganz oben |uhoh:

Nimmt man die Gesamtausgabe von >>>HIER<<< 
so ist es ein Fischschonbezirk, zumindestens innerhalb einer seitlichen und seeseitigen Entfernung von 300 Metern zu der Mündung des Zuflusses. (§11 (2) 3. c) KüFVO M-V) #h


----------



## Topic

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2013*

mein reden ^^

so leute genug gesabbelt über das was wir dürfen und was nich bzw wo


----------



## mathei

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2013*

genau. am we scheint das wetter zu stimmen. glaube aber überhaupt kein wind, ist auch nicht so gut.


----------



## elbetaler

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2013*

....Matze, wenn du mir schon so in den Rücken fällst, werde ich extra für dich wie ne angestochene........... fahren und schön schaukeln!
Oder du siehst mir beim Drillen zu, da kommt auch erst gar keine Langeweile auf!


----------



## mathei

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2013*

da mach dir mal keine sorge. immer schön ramgeschwindigkeit. da kescher ich vorne weg und hinten an der pinne kommt nix mehr an.


----------



## Olegg

Moin,

gestern bei Temperaturen um den Gefrierpunkt die Blinker zwei Stunden gebadet. Leider eine Nullnummer ohne Kontakt. Einem Fliegenfischer in Sichtweite ging es genauso.

Schönes WE

Olegg


----------



## ADDI 69

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2013*

Passende Infos findet man dazu nicht beim LALLF und der Küfo sondern beim LAVMV .... guckst du hier: http://www.lav-mv.de/downloads/angelnPoel12-05-2.pdf

und insofern hat elbetaler in seinem Post eigendlich Recht


----------



## mathei

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2013*



ADDI 69 schrieb:


> Passende Infos findet man dazu nicht beim LALLF und der Küfo sondern beim LAVMV .... guckst du hier: http://www.lav-mv.de/downloads/angelnPoel12-05-2.pdf
> 
> und insofern hat elbetaler in seinem Post eigendlich Recht


 
falsch das sind vorschläge und freiwillige verhaltensregeln. nur wo ausgewiesenes naturschutzgebiet ist. ist das angeln verboten.


----------



## mefohunter84

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2013*

Nun ja, |kopfkrat

Meerforellenfänge .....|kopfkrat

Ich war gestern auch mal wieder an der Küste. Mit der Spinnrute von 11:00 bis 16:30 Uhr am Rande der Mecklenburger Bucht. 
Wasser war recht klar, Wetter bedeckter Himmel bei 1°C und leichtem Wind aus SO.
Köder waren der Snaps Draget in rot-schwarz und grün-gelb jeweils mit 25 gr. Gewicht. Außer mir waren im Verlaufe der Zeit noch sechs andere Angler mit der Spinnrute unterwegs.
Als ich dort ankam, standen Netze in gut 1 km Entfernung und ca. 300 m Entfernung vom Ufer. Also akzeptabel.
Gegen 12:00 Uhr kam der Fischer und begann mit dem einholen der Netze. Soweit ich es sehen konnte, hatte er einige Plattfische im Netz. Gegen 13:30 Uhr hatte ich einen Fischkontakt gut 8 m vor mir. Ein hartes Zupfen, ein aufblitzen der Flanke und ... das wars´s. 
Später hatte ich noch einen Fischkontakt, aber die recht kleine Mefo verabschiedete sich rechtzeitig vor der Rutenspitze. Gegen 14:00 Uhr stellte der Fischer seine Netze wieder aus. Nur dieses mal "etwas dichter" zum Ufer.
Die anderen Angler hatten keinen Fischkontakt zu vermelden.
Eigentlich wollte ich anbei noch ein paar "Impressionen" des Tages in Bildform einstellen, aber ich bekomme immer so eine Meldung. Die Bildgröße ist zwar etwas groß (4,2 MB), aber sonnst hat es immer geklappt. ;+ |kopfkrat

TL

Rolf   #h


----------



## adlerfisch

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2013*



mefohunter84 schrieb:


> Die Bildgröße ist zwar etwas groß (4,2 MB), aber sonnst hat es immer geklappt.



Versuch doch mal mit tinypic die Bildgröße zu reduzieren.
Gibt es z. B. unter http://www.chip.de/downloads/TinyPic_27755921.html


----------



## Salziges Silber

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2013*



mefohunter84 schrieb:


> Nun ja, |kopfkrat
> 
> 
> Eigentlich wollte ich anbei noch ein paar "Impressionen" des Tages in Bildform einstellen,
> 
> 
> 
> ...das wäre nicht schlecht gewesen: impressionen gegen depressionen |rolleyes


----------



## mefohunter84

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2013*



Salziges Silber schrieb:


> mefohunter84 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> Nun ja, |kopfkrat
> 
> 
> Eigentlich wollte ich anbei noch ein paar "Impressionen" des Tages in Bildform einstellen,
> 
> 
> 
> ...das wäre nicht schlecht gewesen: impressionen gegen depressionen |rolleyes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tja mein Gutster, ob diese Bilder gegen Depressionen helfen!? |kopfkrat
> 
> TL
> 
> Rolf   #h
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....


----------



## mathei

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2013*



mefohunter84 schrieb:


> Salziges Silber schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> Tja mein Gutster, ob diese Bilder gegen Depressionen helfen!? |kopfkrat
> 
> TL
> 
> Rolf #h
> 
> 
> 
> auf jeden fallrolf, auf jeden fall.
> gruß mathias
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....


----------



## mefohunter84

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2013*



adlerfisch schrieb:


> Versuch doch mal mit tinypic die Bildgröße zu reduzieren.
> Gibt es z. B. unter http://www.chip.de/downloads/TinyPic_27755921.html



Zunächst einmal danke für den Tipp. 

Jedoch muß ich vor dem Download erst eine Überprüfung auf Fehler durchführen und dann zur Behebung auch noch Geld bezahlen! #d
Und wenn ich das nicht möchte, nichts mit download! #d
Oder bin ich "zu Unwissend"! |kopfkrat


----------



## adlerfisch

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2013*



mefohunter84 schrieb:


> Jedoch muß ich vor dem Download erst eine Überprüfung auf Fehler durchführen und dann zur Behebung auch noch Geld bezahlen!


Nö.

Seite aufrufen-zum Download anklicken-Downloadserver klicken-Datei abspeichern(That's all; gerade noch mal verifiziert)

Den Rest bieten die gerne an, ist aber nun nicht wirklich erforderlich!


----------



## vigorous

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2013*

Moin Männer!
Also gestern zum 5. mal diese Woche für ca 4-5h am Wasser gewesen auf Höhe der Wohlenberger Mole.
Wasser hervorragen, nur keinen einzigen Fischkontakt. Was ist da nur los?
Hat jemand in diesen tagen bessere Erfahrungen machen dürfen?


----------



## Rhöde

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2013*



vigorous schrieb:


> Hat jemand in diesen tagen bessere Erfahrungen machen dürfen?



Jop, ich hab Jesus gesehen   .

Fischmäßig war heute bis auf einen Anfasser nichts.


----------



## Salziges Silber

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2013*

bin heute auch los, weit und breit kein angler zu sehen, dafür natur pur,  leider gab es auch bei mir  keinen fischkontakt oder  nachläufer, aber das wird schon noch...,
am ufer fand ich dann noch ein ca.300 meter langes stellnetz in guter qualität, ich habs geborgen und sichergestellt.


----------



## Corinna68

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2013*

Und wer wird neuer Papst?#cJetzt gehts ab.......
Na der neue Mefokönig#6der hier endlich mal eine Fangmeldung postet


----------



## Corinna68

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2013*

Das Netz am Spöket in 20 Meter Entfernung super Drill währe das geworden.Saubermachen und in der Bucht verticken und deine Köderkiste gratis auffüllen :m


----------



## Allrounder27

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2013*

Sauber @ Rhöde und Salziges Silber. #6


----------



## dorschwilli 306

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2013*



Salziges Silber schrieb:


> bin heute auch los, weit und breit kein angler zu sehen, dafür natur pur,  leider gab es auch bei mir  keinen fischkontakt oder  nachläufer, aber das wird schon noch...,
> *am ufer fand ich dann noch ein ca.300 meter langes stellnetz in guter qualität, ich habs geborgen und sichergestellt.*



dann weiß der fischer ja nun, wo er es abholen kann


----------



## bgolli

Rhöde schrieb:


> Jop, ich hab Jesus gesehen   .
> 
> Fischmäßig war heute bis auf einen Anfasser nichts.



;-) wie war das noch: "Egal wer dein Vater ist, da wo ich angel, da hast du nicht über das Wasser zu laufen!" ;-)


----------



## mokki

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2013*



dorschwilli 306 schrieb:


> dann weiß der fischer ja nun, wo er es abholen kann



12 Euro investieren, 5Ltr Kanister Benzin drüber und ab dafür #6:q


----------



## Fischmeck

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2013*

Hallo,war Mittwoch in Tarnewitz hab leider mein Mefokescher in den Fluten verloren .Er hat sich leider vom Gürtel gelöst.Falls ihr einen Alukescher mit schwarzen Netz und Gummimoosgriff findet wäre ich euch dankbar wenn ihr Bescheid sagt.Fisch gabs keinen auf Sbiro und Fliege.Bin heute wieder die Strecke abgewandert auf Sbiro aber kein Fisch und kein Kescher#c.


----------



## mathei

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2013*

heute vor kübo. auch nix.


----------



## Salziges Silber

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2013*



Fischmeck schrieb:


> Hallo,war Mittwoch in Tarnewitz hab leider mein Mefokescher in den Fluten verloren .Er hat sich leider vom Gürtel gelöst.
> 
> ich denke, den kannst du abschreiben, habe meinen handgefertigten bambuskescher auch nie wieder gesehen! mir ist das gleiche passiert, der kescher hatte sich in den brandungswellen gelöst.
> ich würde die eine zusätzliche halterung in form eines skipasshalter empfehlen, im falle des falles wird der kescher vom magnet  gerissen (ob freiwillig oder nicht) und trotzdem wird er durch den clip gehalten, minimaler kostenaufwand, sehr großer nutzen.


----------



## Fischahoi

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2013*

Moin,
heute das erste Mal überhaupt auf Mefo unterwegs! War super schön aber ohne Fischkontakt in Kahlenberg.

Gruß Jan


----------



## Fischmeck

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2013*

Ja dein Bambuskescher ist bestimmt geschwommen.Meiner schwimmt nicht deswegen hab ich ja noch Hoffnung.Hab mir als Übergang jetzt auch einen aus Bambus gebaut aber der ist nicht so groß. Und den hab ich schön mit Karabiner gesichert.Wie soll ich denn da die ganzen 80er Mefos reinbekommen die ich nächsten Monat in Dänemark fangen werde ;-)


----------



## dirk.steffen

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2013*

War heute dann auch wieder los.
Wind SO 2-3, auflandig, Wasser etwas bewegt, laut BSH 2,1°C.
Köder war ein rot/schwarzer Gnö von 20 g.
Bin von 14:30 Uhr bis ca. 18:00 Uhr am Wasser gewesen.
Den ersten und einzigen Fischkontakt gab es gegen 17:30 Uhr an einer Stelle auf der Strecke, wo ich eigtl. äußerst selten fische. Der Fisch biß dierekt am Übergang vom Kraut zur Sandbank. Konnte den Fisch dann sicher landen. Und da ich meiner Familie für Dienstag ein leckeres Abendbrot versprochen hatte, durfte er auch mit. Mit 46 cm war er ja maßig und gut genährt war die Forelle auch 
Ein Fliegenfischer #h stand auch noch in der Nähe, hatte aber leider nix.

P.S. Der Abstand zu Süßwassereinläufen stimmte dieses mal garantiert, Richtung SO ca. 2 km, Richtung West der nächste erst in ca. 3,5 km :m


----------



## Dorschdiggler

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2013*



dirk.steffen schrieb:


> ....Konnte den Fisch dann sicher landen.....


Petri Dirk #6

ich liege hier mit Grippe (nein....das ist nicht meine neue Freundin) im Bett und beobachte seit Tagen, dass es da draussen immer fischiger wird #d

Quält mich weiter #q


----------



## Salty Waterboy

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2013*



dirk.steffen schrieb:


> Mit 46 cm war er ja maßig und gut genährt war die Forelle auch


 
Fettes Petri! :m


----------



## MeisterJäger73

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2013*

Petri@Dirk #6


----------



## boot

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2013*

*Petri,schaut gut aus die Mefo. lg*


----------



## Sylverpasi

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2013*

Heute nach Feierabend bin ich mal schnell an die Küste gefahren und habe auch gleich ne schöne 63iger verhaftet... 2 andere Fänger in meiner Nähe. Einer davon mit einer Steeli... Schöner Abend und schön kalt!!! #h#h#h

http://img35.*ih.us/img35/6482/20130218162128.jpg


----------



## Timsfishing

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2013*

Petri an beide Fänger, schöne Fische#6
Endlich kommt hier mal wieder etwas Silber in den Tröt|supergri


----------



## Flo1313

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2013*

#6 Petri!

Schöner Fisch. 


Gruß Flo


----------



## HL-MEFO-Jäger

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2013*

Moin moin,

war heute auch los......

Ort: Lübecker Bucht
Wind: (fast) Ententeich
Wassertemp.: 2Grad
Köder: Snaps (rot/schwarz) 20g, Moeresilda (blau/silber) 22g

Gab leider nur "Sichtkontakt".....MeFo außer Wurfweite.....
Als Beifang habe ich eine (ca.35cm) Aalmutter an die Springerfliege bekommen.......

Morgen steigt die erste MeFo2013 ein.......oder auch nicht....:vik:


----------



## laxvän

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2013*

Petri allen Fängern!
Endlich sieht man mal wieder Fische, da steigt die Motivation doch gleich wieder.


----------



## Rapfenkiller84

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2013*

petri jungs


----------



## MeisterJäger73

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2013*

Petri, zu den 63iger Silberbarren!!!#6


----------



## hugokiel

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2013*

Danke für die silbernen Meldungen. Das macht Mut Besonders dickes Petri für die 63iger.


----------



## Sylverpasi

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2013*

Danke Leute!!! Ran an die Front kann ich nur sagen


----------



## mathei

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2013*

petri schöne silberlinge.


----------



## PolyVinylChlorid

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2013*

Dickes Petri!

Getreu dem Motto "ran an die Front" werde auch ich am Wochenende mal wieder los fahren und den Trutten nach stellen. Nur bin, ich als Neuling, mir etwas unsicher ob ich mich jetzt eher den flachen Buchten zuwende, den Süßwassereinstömen oder den etwas tieferen Bereichen? Kann mir da jemand helfen?! Ich will jetzt keine konkreten Stellen wissen sondern grundsätzliches zu den grade herschenden Bedingungen.


----------



## nxxxvx3xxx

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2013*

moinsen...ein kleiner bericht von heute.war mal für 1 1/2 std um flensburg unterwegs bei schneetreiben und kaltem wind...angekommen am wasser,erster wurf und bäm.ne schöne ca.60er hat die springerfliege genommen.sie war noch braun,daher gibt es kein foto....da schonend schnell wieder zurückgesetzt.hatte noch 2 anfasser und dann war auch schon wieder schluß für heute.trotz handschuhe,war es sch...kalt.werde morgen oder am samstag es nochmal versuchen.sf war ne weiße...bis dahin tschüssen...


----------



## (F)xnglxr

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2013*

Krass! Drei Kontakte in der Zeit ist 'n guter Schnitt würd' ich sagen. Petri dazu!


----------



## nxxxvx3xxx

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2013*

das kann man so sagen  habe in dk am sonntag gesehen,wie ein däne innerhalb von 20 min 6 mefos gefangen hat.wenn meine freundin nicht dabei gewesen wäre,hätte mir das keiner geglaubt.habe gleich an mein richtiges zu hause gedacht    aber bald.... 3 wochen noch....


----------



## DavidsFishin

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2013*

Wathose rockt!!!!


----------



## PolyVinylChlorid

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2013*

Wie sind den so die Wassertemperaturen in der F.Förde? Ists da grad wärmer? Oder gibts auf der anderen Seite der Förde mehr Wärme?


----------



## browning44

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2013*

Also ich war Sonntag auch auf MeFo in der Flensburgerförde (dänische Seite) und ich hatte den ganzen nachmittag gar nichts!!!!?;+

Die Wassertemperatur betrug 1 Grad!!!|supergri

Die andereren Angler mit dennen ich gesprochen habe hatten auch alle nichts!
Vielleicht war ich einfach an der falschen stelle.

MFG#h


----------



## mathei

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2013*



PolyVinylChlorid schrieb:


> Dickes Petri!
> 
> Getreu dem Motto "ran an die Front" werde auch ich am Wochenende mal wieder los fahren und den Trutten nach stellen. Nur bin, ich als Neuling, mir etwas unsicher ob ich mich jetzt eher den flachen Buchten zuwende, den Süßwassereinstömen oder den etwas tieferen Bereichen? Kann mir da jemand helfen?! Ich will jetzt keine konkreten Stellen wissen sondern grundsätzliches zu den grade herschenden Bedingungen.


süßwassereinläufe sind top. aber informiere dich. bei vielen gilt da noch die schonzeit. wasserthemperaturen sollte fast überall so bei 1 grad liegen. eigentlich zu kalt.


----------



## DavidsFishin

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2013*

Ich könnte mir vorstellen das die dänische Seite immer ein bisschen wärmer ist, da die die Küste ja in Richtung Süden zeigt und dadurch mehr Sonne ab bekommt. Natürlich spielen dabei Wind- und Strömungsverhältnisse auch eine wichtige Rolle. In zwei Wochen bin ich wieder oben. Dann kann ich es euch genau sagen ))


----------



## sMaXx

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2013*

nach doch einigen schneidertagen und frostigen temperaturen is mir heute mal wieder ne vorzeigbare reingerummst !


----------



## mathei

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2013*

super. petri


----------



## Salziges Silber

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2013*

fettes petri von mir, wirklich schönes silber #6


----------



## LOCHI

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2013*

Ich kann mich hier bei euch immer nur ergötzen, sabbern und sattgucken... Wohn leider zu weit weg! Petri euch allen und guten Hunger#h


----------



## Esox60

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2013*

Hallo Leute.

Ich wohne auch zu weit weg, darf aber am 15. u. 16. März
endlich mal wieder seit 2 Jahren ein paar Würfe machen.
Ab nächste Woche soll es ja zaghaft aufwärtsgehen mit den Temperaturen.
Wie schätzt Ihr die Chancen ein, das in 3 Wochen die Trutten 
zur Hochform auflaufen (schwimmen)?
Ich werde in Rerik ( Salzhaff) mein Unwesen treiben.

LG Frank


----------



## Bluefish&Seatrout

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2013*

War am Sonntag an der Kieler Förde um meine neue Rute zu testen. Beim ersten Wurf :m hat die Kleine (45cm) direkt vor meinen Füssen gebissen. Nach einer Stunde hatte ich die 3.:k Zum Schluss ist mir noch eine 70+ nach goilem Drill ausgeschlitzt. #c
Unglaublich wie wehrhaft die Silberlinge bei diesen Wassertemperaturen waren. Das war eine  Sternstunde die ich so wohl nie wieder erleben werde!

Tight Lines
Andreas


----------



## MeisterJäger73

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2013*

Fettes Petri zu dem dreier!!!#6


----------



## Allrounder27

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2013*

Ich möchte am WE auch nen dreier...und wenn ich dann noch zum Angeln komme wäre das perfekt!


----------



## (F)xnglxr

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2013*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Ich möchte am WE auch nen dreier...und wenn ich dann noch zum Angeln komme wäre das perfekt!



Sehr gut! :m


----------



## Corinna68

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2013*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Ich möchte am WE auch nen dreier...und wenn ich dann noch zum Angeln komme wäre das perfekt!



Nach nen dreier ist deine Rute so ausgeleiert ,das sie keine gute Aktion mehr hat .Angeln kannste dann abschmatzen,nur Aussteiger und du blamierst dich dann nur


----------



## DavidsFishin

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2013*



Corinna68 schrieb:


> Nach nen dreier ist deine Rute so ausgeleiert ,das sie keine gute Aktion mehr hat .Angeln kannste dann abschmatzen,nur Aussteiger und du blamierst dich dann nur



:m köstlich


----------



## PolyVinylChlorid

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2013*

Großes Tennis!


----------



## mathei

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2013*

petri zu den 3 fischen sag ich.


----------



## dschinges

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2013*

Glückwunsch zu den tollen Fängen! Ich frage mich bei solchen Bildern aber häufig, ob es nicht auch reichen würde nur einen Fisch für die Küche mitzunehmen? Warum müssen es gleich drei sein? Habt ihr alle so große Familien zu Hause? Bitte nicht falsch verstehen! Ist ne ernstgemeinte Frage. 
Gruß 
Dschinges


----------



## Rich.65

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2013*

_*fettes petri !!!*_


----------



## Corinna68

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2013*



Bluefish&Seatrout schrieb:


> War am Sonntag an der Kieler Förde um meine neue Rute zu testen. Beim ersten Wurf :m hat die Kleine (45cm) direkt vor meinen Füssen gebissen. Nach einer Stunde hatte ich die 3.:k Zum Schluss ist mir noch eine 70+ nach goilem Drill ausgeschlitzt. #c
> Unglaublich wie wehrhaft die Silberlinge bei diesen Wassertemperaturen waren. Das war eine  Sternstunde die ich so wohl nie wieder erleben werde!
> 
> Tight Lines
> Andreas



Gelungene Aktion ,so kanns gehen,ne neue Rute und gleich so ein kracher, bin ganz hin und weg petri:m


----------



## mathei

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2013*



dschinges schrieb:


> Glückwunsch zu den tollen Fängen! Ich frage mich bei solchen Bildern aber häufig, ob es nicht auch reichen würde nur einen Fisch für die Küche mitzunehmen? Warum müssen es gleich drei sein? Habt ihr alle so große Familien zu Hause? Bitte nicht falsch verstehen! Ist ne ernstgemeinte Frage.
> Gruß
> Dschinges


das muß jeder für sich entscheiden. stell dir doch nur mal vor ( das ist eigentlich auch die regel ), der jenige ist schon 5 x los gewesen und schneider geblieben. dann sind 3 stk. doch nicht viel.


----------



## sMaXx

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2013*

auch von mir dickes petri !


----------



## kartmeister

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2013*

Geiles Silber!:l! Petri Heil den Fängern!!#h


----------



## TinTin

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2013*



Bluefish&Seatrout schrieb:


> War am Sonntag an der Kieler Förde um meine neue Rute zu testen. Beim ersten Wurf :m hat die Kleine (45cm) direkt vor meinen Füssen gebissen. Nach einer Stunde hatte ich die 3.:k Zum Schluss ist mir noch eine 70+ nach goilem Drill ausgeschlitzt. #c
> Unglaublich wie wehrhaft die Silberlinge bei diesen Wassertemperaturen waren. Das war eine  Sternstunde die ich so wohl nie wieder erleben werde!
> 
> Tight Lines
> Andreas



Petri Andreas, wo warst du den gewesen?


----------



## nwm79mefo

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2013*



mathei2005 schrieb:


> das muß jeder für sich entscheiden. stell dir doch nur mal vor ( das ist eigentlich auch die regel ), der jenige ist schon 5 x los gewesen und schneider geblieben. dann sind 3 stk. doch nicht viel.




5x ?
Ich war die letzten zehn bis fünfzehn mal Schneider, da würde ich mir auch erlauben 3 Trutten mit zu nehmen
Und denn wahrscheinlich wieder ein Jahr lang nichts#q


----------



## Bluefish&Seatrout

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2013*



nwm79mefo schrieb:


> 5x ?
> Ich war die letzten zehn bis fünfzehn mal Schneider, da würde ich mir auch erlauben 3 Trutten mit zu nehmen
> Und denn wahrscheinlich wieder ein Jahr lang nichts#q




Good Posting:m
Und wenn ich die 4. hätte landen können wäre sie auch......|rolleyes jetzt als Filet in der Gefriertruhe. Dann komm ich pro Mefoangeltag vielleicht auf 0,5 Fische!
Fangplatz übrigens irgendwo im weiteren Gebiet um Falkenstein!#c

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## duckstar2010

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2013*

Von mir auch ein dickes PETRI!

@zu der kleinen Kritik
Ich kenne das, da fängt man ne kleinere (ok, mein Mindestmaß ist anders) freut sich einen Keks und erwartet gar keine weiteren mehr. Und schwups - hat man doch mehr gefangen. Läufts andersrum, erst die großen dann die kleinen, lässt man sie wieder schwimmen (weil man ja schon zwei 'große' hat).


----------



## woern1

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2013*

Wenns nur um den Fang bzw. die Fische geht, dann geht man doch lieber auf Dorsch, ob vom Kleinboot oder vom Kutter aus ist dann doch egal. Hauptsache "Fang".

werner


----------



## sMaXx

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2013*

nix für ungut aber ich finde die dorschangelei ist nicht so wirklich mit der mefoangelei zu vergleichen sonst würd ich auch nicht 8 stunden ohne fisch an der küste verbringen !


----------



## PolyVinylChlorid

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2013*

Heut Morgen an der Kieler Förde, viel Strömung, wenig Fisch. Sind gut am buckeln wollen aber nicht beißen...


----------



## dorschwilli 306

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2013*



Bluefish&Seatrout schrieb:


> Good Posting:m
> *Und wenn ich die 4. hätte landen können wäre sie auch......|rolleyes jetzt als Filet in der Gefriertruhe.* Dann komm ich pro Mefoangeltag vielleicht auf 0,5 Fische!
> Fangplatz übrigens irgendwo im weiteren Gebiet um Falkenstein!#c
> 
> Gruß
> Andreas



 Die Fangbegrenzung beträgt je Angeltag drei Hechte und drei Zander oder *drei *Salmoniden (Lachs, Meerforelle).

gelten bei dir andere regelungen??


----------



## SundRäuber

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2013*

Willi...ja  in  S-H   gibt es  keine  Fangbegrenzung.


----------



## dorschwilli 306

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2013*

aha, wieder was dazu gelernt #h


----------



## Bluefish&Seatrout

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2013*

Hey Jungs, dass soll jetzt nicht heißen, dass ich alles Abschlage was mir an die Rute kommt.#d Hätte die 45er nach den beiden Großen gebissen würde sie warscheinlich wieder schwimmen. Aber mit 45 cm hatte sie auch *mein persönliches* Mindestmaß erfüllt. (In S-H nur 40cm!)
Sehr schlanke Absteiger, auch wenn sie schon wieder silbern sind, wandern auch wieder zurück!

TL
Andreas


----------



## DavidsFishin

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2013*

Meiner Meinung nach auch vollkommen legitim. Woher soll man den wissen das noch ne größere beißt.
Petri!!!


----------



## Allrounder27

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2013*

Bei 2-4 Fischen ist noch alles OK. Aber die Leute, die nen Grönländerschwarm treffen und den komplett durch die Räuchertonne schicken sind die wahren Verbrecher!


----------



## elbetaler

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2013*

Ein alter Karpfen ist auch misstrauisch, also habe ich mal die Verordnungen durchgelesen für SH.
Habe zwar was zu Schonzeiten und Mindestmaßen, jedoch nichts zur Fangbegrenzung finden können. Ist das tatsächlich nicht eindeutig vom Gesetzgeber geregelt (wie in MV), wäre eine Entnahme von zehn Maßigen oder mehr, in keiner Weise zu verurteilen. Was man als sensibler Angler denkt oder als verantwortungsbewusster Angler und Naturschützer, ist dabei absolut ausgeblendet.
Allerdings wären auf Jahre gesehen der Fang einer Mefo in SH-Gewässern irgendwann eine Sensation, ..... weil kaum noch was drin ist. Da lasse ich mir doch lieber ne heisse Wanne ein und träume von anderen Zeiten.

Schöne Grüsse.


----------



## Allrounder27

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2013*

Typisch Deutsch. Auf der einen Seite jeden gesunden Menschenverstand ausblenden und jedes Schlupfloch ausnutzen, dann nach mehr Regeln rufen und sich anschliessend über die Regelungswut und die vielen Gesetze in Deutschland aufregen.

Wir sind echt das geilste Volk auf diesem Planeten...


----------



## PolyVinylChlorid

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2013*

So, jetzt mein kompletter Tagesbericht; 
Heute von 7-16:30h in der Kieler-Förde unterwegs gewesen.
Wasser: 1 Grad
Luft:1-2 Grad
Wind: 2-4 NO
Wetter: bedeckt, überwiegend "dunkel"
Köder: Spöket, Snurrebassen, Gno, Fliege(Spiro) ....
Fische: 0 (1Nachläufer der dann im zweiten Anlauf nochmal gegen gestubst hat) 

In zwei Wochen gehts wieder los, hoffentlich sind die Bedingungen dann etwas freundlicher!


----------



## rudini

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2013*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Typisch Deutsch. Auf der einen Seite jeden gesunden Menschenverstand ausblenden und jedes Schlupfloch ausnutzen, dann nach mehr Regeln rufen und sich anschliessend über die Regelungswut und die vielen Gesetze in Deutschland aufregen.
> 
> Wir sind echt das geilste Volk auf diesem Planeten...




#6...aber bitte nicht allzusehr verallgemeinern!:q


----------



## Sylverpasi

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2013*

Ist morgen jemand im Wasser????


----------



## Sylverpasi

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2013*

Heute auf der Sonneninsel 3x Silber. Eine U auf SF eine ca. 45 cm auf SF und eine ca. 45 cm auf Blinker... 

3 Nachläufer kann aber auch ein und die selbe Forelle gewesen sein...

Viel Fischkontakt und dann war auf einmal der Spitzenring futsch!!!! Abbruch...


----------



## sMaXx

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2013*

dat is ja mist aber immerhin vorher gesilbert  petri !


----------



## Sylverpasi

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2013*

Ja danke ich hab Fenwick mal angeschrieben. Vielleicht melden die sich !


----------



## rudini

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2013*

...Einlage raus??...hatte ich bei meiner Fenwick auch schon|gr:

Petri zum Silber!


----------



## PolyVinylChlorid

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2013*

Erstmal fettes Petri!

Was heißt "U" und "SF"?


----------



## hugokiel

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2013*

Ich tippe bei U auf U ntermaßige.
SF deute ich als S pringer F liege.
SF könnte aber auch S birolino F liege sein.
Auf jeden Fall aber F liege

edit, weil ich das
Petri
vergessen hatte.
Petri!


----------



## PolyVinylChlorid

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2013*

Ps. Und was ist die Sonneninsel? Fehmarn oder Rügen?


----------



## Dorschdiggler

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2013*



PolyVinylChlorid schrieb:


> Ps. Und was ist die Sonneninsel? Fehmarn oder Rügen?



*guckst Du hier*  #h


----------



## Stichling63

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2013*



Sylverpasi schrieb:


> Heute auf der Sonneninsel


 
Petri Heil :m, warst du auf der Westseite ???


----------



## Fleiginho

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2013*



Sylverpasi schrieb:


> Ja danke ich hab Fenwick mal angeschrieben. Vielleicht melden die sich !



Hab weben eines kaputten Rings von Fenwick mal ne komplett neue Rute bekommen. Lief glaub ich aber über  WFT. Kann das sein? Jedenfalls waren sie sehr Kulant.


----------



## Sylverpasi

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2013*

Ich habe FENWICK ne Mail geschickt. Mal sehen, was da kommt.... 

@Stichling... Jawoll...


----------



## Since1887

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2013*

Gleich zwei Nullnummern heute. Erst heute Morgen 3 Stunden Kitzeberg und nun noch von 16:00 bis 18:30 Möltenort. Kein Nachläufer/Kein Biss.

Vielleicht klappt es beim nächsten Mal.


----------



## mephisto

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2013*

zur fenwick-rute:
wenn mich nicht alles täuscht müsste das über pure fishing laufen!


----------



## Since1887

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2013*

So gerade den nächsten Versuch hinter mir. Kitzeberg 7:00 -10:00 von der Brücke an bis zur Landspitze und zurück. Mein Vater hatte einen kurzen Anfasser, sonst wieder kein Kontakt. 

hmm doch noch zu kalt?

Köder ich= Rot/Schwarz Snaps und Möre Silda Kupfer Rot
Köder mein Vater = Grüner Snaps und Flash Hansen

Sehr angenehm war die aufgehende Sonne zu spüren, da waren die kalten Finger schnell vergessen.|wavey:


----------



## Fischmeck

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2013*



			
				Since1887;3835693

Köder ich= Rot/Schwarz Snaps und Möre Silda Kupfer Rot
Köder mein Vater = Grüner Snaps und Flash Hansen

|wavey:[/QUOTE schrieb:
			
		

> Ne das ist der Fehler.Die wollen noch kein Blech.Nimm mal Fliege und Sbiro.Hatte heute auch das Phänomen ein anderer Angler auch Blinker mit Seitenarm mit Fliege.Mefo hat auf Seitenarm gebissen


----------



## Fischmeck

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2013*

War heute auch los.
Wo: Wismar Bucht
Zeit:14 uhr-17.30 Uhr
Temperatur:4 grad (Luft)
Wind:West
Köder:Sbiro und Fliege
Ich war eine halbe Stunde im Wasser dann bam ne 48er.Hammer hab ich mir gedacht das geht ja gut los.Shit Vorfach zu lang der sbiro hängt schon im Rutenring.Na ja denn machen wir mal n Tänzchen im Kreis.Sicher gelandet.Doch denn passierte erstmal garnichts mehr.17 Uhr beim Strecke zurücklaufen fast an der gleichen Stelle bam 42er ,einmal Sonne gezeigt  und ab dafür zum wachsen.Kurz danach wieder Biss, weg.War ein schöner Tag heute:m nach den letzten beiden Schneidermonaten


----------



## tentacle33

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2013*

@ Fischmeck: Glückwunsch zu deinem gestrigen Tag in der wismarschen Bucht. Das hört sich doch schon ganz gut an.

Ich war gestern zwischen Stoltera und Nienhagen unterwegs und hatte nicht einen Anfasser. Allerdings auch nur mit Blech und Küstenwobbler in allen Grammaturen, Farben und Formen #c

Habe noch einige Angelfreunde getroffen, die auch noch kein Glück hatten.

Werde es mal mit Springerfliege versuchen...

Es darf auch gern ein bissel wärmer werden. Hilft sicher beiden ( Fisch und Angler).

Petri #h

PS: Gestern am Abend haben sich die Brandungsangler reihenweise aufgestellt. 1. März schätze ich...


----------



## Martyin84

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2013*



Fischmeck schrieb:


> Köder:Sbiro und Fliege
> Ich war eine halbe Stunde im Wasser dann bam ne 48er.Hammer hab ich mir gedacht das geht ja gut los.Shit Vorfach zu lang der sbiro hängt schon im Rutenring.Na ja denn machen wir mal n Tänzchen im Kreis.Sicher gelandet.Doch denn passierte erstmal garnichts mehr.17 Uhr beim Strecke zurücklaufen fast an der gleichen Stelle bam 42er ,einmal Sonne gezeigt  und ab dafür zum wachsen.Kurz danach wieder Biss, weg.War ein schöner Tag heute:m nach den letzten beiden Schneidermonaten



Petri Steil Fischmeck:m 
nächstes mal bitte ein Foto,,,damit die Leute auch was zum meckern haben
werde heut auch mal mein Glück versuchen,,vielleicht sehen wir uns da,,,weißt ja an der geheimen geheimstelle|sagnix


----------



## outang

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Februar 2013*

gäääähhhhn-
mal was zum feeling
wird schon :
http://vimeo.com/62412952


----------

